# Dark heart nursery reviews. please post



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jan 18, 2015)

Well wanted to see what' s out there. Worth really getting. So far my clones are.doing good. Mite free also.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 18, 2015)

They have a nice lsit of clones. Wish i live in cali to be able to get some i would go crazy with the og list


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jan 18, 2015)

Clones are purple kush, purple cadilac, cookies, fire og.


Well got to go. Thanks for all the review s to come.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jan 18, 2015)

Also jelly bean. Best in growth so far. Very easy to grow.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jan 18, 2015)

Bump


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jan 18, 2015)

Fire og is a lankthy growing plant, so far


----------



## King Arthur (Jan 19, 2015)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> Fire og is a lankthy growing plant, so far


Wait till the nugs start frosting up.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jan 21, 2015)

Going to soon


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jan 22, 2015)

Any reviews
As I know people want to know. Ttt


----------



## iliadtattoo (Jan 22, 2015)

Ones I have gotten from elemental wellness from them have been sub par on how hardy they at, slower to take off, and root into new media, also not very happy with any nutes for a lot longer than I am used to for other nurseries Stuff I pick up there.


----------



## King Arthur (Jan 22, 2015)

iliadtattoo said:


> Ones I have gotten from elemental wellness from them have been sub par on how hardy they at, slower to take off, and root into new media, also not very happy with any nutes for a lot longer than I am used to for other nurseries Stuff I pick up there.


They probably feed them before you take them home, and depending on how long they have been on the shelf they can slow down in growth. I found the best time was the day that it arrives in stock, if you can figure that day out and get the shipment right as it comes in you can plant it before it slows down. Otherwise once it sits on the shelf for a few days the roots just get so big and it starts to slow tremendously.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 22, 2015)

I will be getting there sfv og, purple cadillac, grape ape, and ghost og in march. I will be running the sfv og side by side with real cut to compare. The ghost will be checked to kgp's cut.


----------



## iliadtattoo (Jan 22, 2015)

The grape ape cuts are the weak ones i have been encountering from Elemental. They are not fed, they are pale green and neglected. Granted my experience is a few months dated. All the cuts they offer may be magical weed now . . .

Edit: I can't blame Elemental as when I watch inventory they cuts are typically less than 48 hours from arrival to out of stock.


----------



## King Arthur (Jan 23, 2015)

Yeah all the good cuts get swooped up with a quickness.


----------



## iliadtattoo (Jan 23, 2015)

folks looking for cuts in bay though, hempcon this weekend. Last year in SF some really good clone and teen vendors.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 23, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> I will be getting there sfv og, purple cadillac, grape ape, and ghost og in march. I will be running the sfv og side by side with real cut to compare. The ghost will be checked to kgp's cut.


Curious as to why march?
I'm hoping i can grab a couple og's from that list.
Still want to know about there fire og as well.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 23, 2015)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Curious as to why march?
> I'm hoping i can grab a couple og's from that list.
> Still want to know about there fire og as well.


I was going to get them for my bday, but now as it is i am movining to OR. I am having to take all my plants down to clones, and i will have my place cleaned ourt first of the week


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jan 23, 2015)

To find out dhn clones. I just go to dhn vender drop list. Or Google harbordside tweet clones list for the week


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jan 23, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> I was going to get them for my bday, but now as it is i am movining to OR. I am having to take all my plants down to clones, and i will have my place cleaned ourt first of the week


I got the day off today. Might head to the east bay today


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jan 23, 2015)

iliadtattoo said:


> folks looking for cuts in bay though, hempcon this weekend. Last year in SF some really good clone and teen vendors.


What's hempcon
?


----------



## King Arthur (Jan 23, 2015)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> What's hempcon
> ?


It is a convention center full of different companies and vendors trying to display or sell their product. Pretty cool for a one time thing but not something to write home about. I was at one of the first ones in SJ and it was just "alright".


----------



## adower (Jan 23, 2015)

I think their genetics are sub par. Ive tried sour d, chem 4, og and a couple others. I didnt get a good representation from them at all.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 23, 2015)

adower said:


> I think their genetics are sub par. Ive tried sour d, chem 4, og and a couple others. I didnt get a good representation from them at all.


That sucks to hear that you didn't have success. My brother and I done their chem d and it was fire. Also there is another dark heart thread here and a cat on there has a picture of his chernobyl and it's definitely not sub par. Post #12 in link below.
https://www.rollitup.org/t/dark-heart-nusery-headband.838930/


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 23, 2015)

I have been growing DHN cuts since 2011 and I have always had great results. Did you get the premiums or the heartlets? I get the premiums, take them home and give them a dip in eagle20 and then put them in the cab/tent in the dark for 24 hours in soaked rock wool and then don't flood for a week so the roots will grow out searching for food. When I get them the roots are always thick and very white. I go to harborside in Oakland. The Chernobyl on the other thread he is talking about is mine.

I have ran Dream Queen, Chernobyl, Purple Kush, Blue Dream, Fire OG, The White and now I am growing out 9 chem4's and 3 Sour Diesels.

These are the chem4's and Sour d's I am running now and this is the day i put them in the cab/tent.

these cuts are far from subpar, they are very very healthy and big.


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 23, 2015)

Here are some more pics of DHN, different set of cuts, PK, etc.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 23, 2015)

Thank you, I should have bothered to check thread and credit you by name. Cheers, and harborside is where we got our chem dog and a few others and the one thing I can say is all strains had good resin production and super great taste both in soil and in hydro.


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 23, 2015)

I'm not saying anybody on this thread doesn't no how to grow but maybe it may be a number of reasons they had bad results such as nutes, temps, humidity, ppm's, etc. I use the Lucas method, liquid kool bloom, dry kool bloom during the end, and some H2O2 (hydrogen peroxide). I keep it simple and always, well almost always end up with great results.

Some more pics of DHN cuts


----------



## adower (Jan 23, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> I'm not saying anybody on this thread doesn't no how to grow but maybe it may be a number of reasons they had bad results such as nutes, temps, humidity, ppm's, etc. I use the Lucas method, liquid kool bloom, dry kool bloom during the end, and some H2O2 (hydrogen peroxide). I keep it simple and always, well almost always end up with great results.
> 
> Some more pics of DHN cuts


Their sour diesel is definitely not a good representation of the real deal sour diesel. The cuts of that I got and the chem 4 I got weren't nearly as good as I've seen from private cuts.

Here's a pic of my last run of some real deal cherry pie from a private cut.


----------



## adower (Jan 23, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> I have been growing DHN cuts since 2011 and I have always had great results. Did you get the premiums or the heartlets? I get the premiums, take them home and give them a dip in eagle20 and then put them in the cab/tent in the dark for 24 hours in soaked rock wool and then don't flood for a week so the roots will grow out searching for food. When I get them the roots are always thick and very white. I go to harborside in Oakland. The Chernobyl on the other thread he is talking about is mine.
> 
> I have ran Dream Queen, Chernobyl, Purple Kush, Blue Dream, Fire OG, The White and now I am growing out 9 chem4's and 3 Sour Diesels.
> 
> ...


Big cuts don't mean the end product is going to be what it should be when it flowers out.


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 24, 2015)

Lurking...


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 24, 2015)

adower said:


> Their sour diesel is definitely not a good representation of the real deal sour diesel. The cuts of that I got and the chem 4 I got weren't nearly as good as I've seen from private cuts.
> 
> Here's a pic of my last run of some real deal cherry pie from a private cut.




Dude come on man if your going to bash DHN then put up or shut up, if you have no grow pic's and only what you type I call bullshit. DHN is well respected in the bay area and in cali and known around the states. If they sucked then people would not be all over their shit. Like I said I have been using them since 2011 and have never had anything but great results but then again I know what I'm doing. Yes big healthy cuts does mean good, it means if you are given a big nice healthy cut and you know how to grow and keep your shit dialed in you will get what that plant can provide! Until any proof of grows is shown anything and I mean anything negative about DHN is complete and utter conjecture.


----------



## adower (Jan 24, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Dude come on man if your going to bash DHN then put up or shut up, if you have no grow pic's and only what you type I call bullshit. DHN is well respected in the bay area and in cali and known around the states. If they sucked then people would not be all over their shit. Like I said I have been using them since 2011 and have never had anything but great results but then again I know what I'm doing. Yes big healthy cuts does mean good, it means if you are given a big nice healthy cut and you know how to grow and keep your shit dialed in you will get what that plant can provide! Until any proof of grows is shown anything and I mean anything negative about DHN is complete and utter conjecture.


I just threw up a pic of my last harvest. Are you blind? If you think DHN cuts are that great you've got another thing coming. A big healthy cut doesn't mean its great. Are you serious? I can give you a big healthy cut that will flower some complete CRAP. If you think their sour diesel cut is a good representation of the real deal east coast sour diesel then keep on with it. Keep riding DHN's rod buddy. DHN is not well respected at all, there are several posts by a respected member on RIU where DHN's owner has been quoted saying they only carry mediocre strains.


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 24, 2015)

The pic you threw up was a pic of some cherry pie other than that I don't see any pics on this thread of two whole pages except my pics.....are you blind? I'm talking about pics of cuts fully grown out from DHN not some shit you got from somewhere or someone else.

I got another thing coming? I've growing their cuts for 4 years, so when is that other thing coming? The truth is nobody knows exactly were Sour D or ChemD truly came from.

I'll post my pics of my chem4 and Sour d when they are finished and you will see once again.

Like I said everything you have said is complete conjecture, if don't know what that word means look it up.


----------



## adower (Jan 24, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> The pic you threw up was a pic of some cherry pie other than that I don't see any pics on this thread of two whole pages except my pics.....are you blind?
> 
> I got another thing coming? I've growing their cuts for 4 years, so when is that other thing coming? The truth is nobody knows exactly were Sour D or ChemD truly came from.
> 
> I'll post my pics of my chem4 and Sour d when they are finished and you will see once again.


Of course I'm not going to put up some grow pics of DHN stuff. I dont run their crap anymore. How are you going to argue their genetics are SO great. If the owner of DHN has said their cuts they carry are mediocre? Search on RIU and you will find the thread.

I dont want to see the pics of your chem/sour d. I've been there and done that with them and DHN. It's not a real representation of the true cuts.


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 24, 2015)

No way the owner would ever say the cuts they get are mediocre, I swear you have no idea what you are talking about and if that is on the thread it isn't anybody from DHN. The owner of DHN doesn't post on threads he is to busy running a top notch nursery. Do my pics look mediocre to you? Fuck no they don't.

I put a pic from four years ago and you say you have none, BS. I'm done with this I can tell when someone is full of shit. I'm done.


----------



## adower (Jan 24, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> No way the owner would ever say the cuts they get are mediocre, I swear you have no idea what you are talking about and if that is on the thread it isn't anybody from DHN. The owner of DHN doesn't post on threads he is to busy running a top notch nursery.


Sure man. Believe what you want and run that DHN gear!


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jan 24, 2015)

[







My dhn cuts. I got in 12/5/14


















I'm hoping i can grab a couple og's from that list.
Still want to know about there fire og as well.[/QUOTE]


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jan 24, 2015)

I.got 2 types of fire og. Wtf


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jan 24, 2015)

Purple kush


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 24, 2015)

Sorry about your luck man but I have grown the PK and FOG and had great results everytime. It is rare that I lose plant whether it is from beans or from cuts but then again I have been growing for over 10 years now and the few I did lose were from beans.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jan 24, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Sorry about your luck man but I have grown the PK and FOG and had great results everytime. It is rare that I lose plant whether it is from beans or from cuts but then again I have been growing for over 10 years now and the few I did lose were from beans.


Thanks for you input


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 24, 2015)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> Thanks for you input


anytime man. Sorry for losing my cool its not like me but when someone makes accusations with no proof or pics to back it up it is hard to take them seriously but you did post pics so I respect that.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jan 25, 2015)

Going to harborside to day in sanjose. Anyother places open on Sunday?


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 25, 2015)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> Going to harborside to day in sanjose. Anyother places open on Sunday?


I'm sure but I always go to Harborside in Oakland or at least I did when I lived in SF.


----------



## Soupsah (Jan 25, 2015)

I don't believe their chem 4 is the clone only. Looks, yield, high is great, but it's lacking in the smell department. 

Sfv og is made by CC and not the clone only.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jan 29, 2015)

Ttt. Purple kush, coming out smelly sweet.


----------



## QuestforKnowledge (Jan 30, 2015)

mdjenks said:


> Dude come on man if your going to bash DHN then put up or shut up, if you have no grow pic's and only what you type I call bullshit. DHN is well respected in the bay area and in cali and known around the states. If they sucked then people would not be all over their shit. Like I said I have been using them since 2011 and have never had anything but great results but then again I know what I'm doing. Yes big healthy cuts does mean good, it means if you are given a big nice healthy cut and you know how to grow and keep your shit dialed in you will get what that plant can provide! Until any proof of grows is shown anything and I mean anything negative about DHN is complete and utter conjecture.



i
im running DHN's blu Dream an Purple Cad in week 5 an there super coated have u ran there Alien Og if so was it a big yielder or so so


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 30, 2015)

QuestforKnowledge said:


> i
> im running DHN's blu Dream an Purple Cad in week 5 an there super coated have u ran there Alien Og if so was it a big yielder or so so


Pics?


----------



## QuestforKnowledge (Jan 30, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Pics?


havnt took any ill take some any, try an post from in the morning .


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 31, 2015)

QuestforKnowledge said:


> i
> im running DHN's blu Dream an Purple Cad in week 5 an there super coated have u ran there Alien Og if so was it a big yielder or so so


https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?p=5366902


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 31, 2015)

Just got the tahoe and boss og from dhn thanks to some magical pixie dust. So i should be seeing how these dhn clones pan out


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jan 31, 2015)

So far Jilly beans the fasted biggest grower. Cadillac doing great. Purple kush, fire og too. Had a fire og. I got two there. But two different strain clone?? O- well. Well sent back to harbordside in sj. Got ken's gdp. . not dark heart. Flame thrower. Lavder, phantom cookies, graule grape . Got those at wellness center by harbordside.


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 31, 2015)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> So far Jilly beans the fasted biggest grower. Cadillac doing great. Purple kush, fire og too. Had a fire og. I got two there. But two different strain clone?? O- well. Well sent back to harbordside in sj. Got ken's gdp. . not dark heart. Flame thrower. Lavder, phantom cookies. Got those at wellness center by harbordside.


I read on Icmag that the breeder if gg#4 has a bad feeling about dhn and is waiting for the gg#4 to be grown out from them. So he did not give it to them. But they could have gotten it from anywhere


----------



## King Arthur (Jan 31, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> I read on Icmag that the breeder if gg#4 has a bad feeling about dhn and is waiting for the gg#4 to be grown out from them. So he did not give it to them. But they could have gotten it from anywhere


I could be wrong but I think KGP is growing the DHN GG4 and he is loving it. He said strong in every category but amazing in none. Keeper for sure...

The worst part about you posting this is that you are trying to discredit a nursery for obtaining a clone that has been spread around and isn't some dark held secret. If you were talking about a specific OG cut I might have given you credit but since the day I heard of this strain there were clones floating around.

@kgp could you chime in.


----------



## kgp (Jan 31, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> I could be wrong but I think KGP is growing the DHN GG4 and he is loving it. He said strong in every category but amazing in none. Keeper for sure...
> 
> The worst part about you posting this is that you are trying to discredit a nursery for obtaining a clone that has been spread around and isn't some dark held secret. If you were talking about a specific OG cut I might have given you credit but since the day I heard of this strain there were clones floating around.
> 
> @kgp could you chime in.


No sir, my ghost was gifted to me by an old hippie who's had the cut for many years. Verified cut that dates back to overgrow.


----------



## kgp (Jan 31, 2015)

To add. Many are claiming that the cut orgnkd recently passed out is not the original. look at the Instagram pics. They don't look anything close to my cut.


----------



## King Arthur (Jan 31, 2015)

kgp said:


> To add. Many are claiming that the cut orgnkd recently passed out is not the original. look at the Instagram pics. They don't look anything close to my cut.


Not your OG cut but your GG cut where did you get that one from brother?


----------



## kgp (Jan 31, 2015)

I got it from a fellow grower in Michigan.


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 31, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> I could be wrong but I think KGP is growing the DHN GG4 and he is loving it. He said strong in every category but amazing in none. Keeper for sure...
> 
> The worst part about you posting this is that you are trying to discredit a nursery for obtaining a clone that has been spread around and isn't some dark held secret. If you were talking about a specific OG cut I might have given you credit but since the day I heard of this strain there were clones floating around.
> 
> @kgp could you chime in.


I am just reporting the facts. Sorry if I thought it was relevant that the breeder is wondering where DHN got it and if its official. When the site makes it seem like they got it straight from him imo. I wont post a link because I would rather you find it yourself. I always said from the beginning of the clone only discussion that the GG#4 was prolly one of the real ones they had, because its rather new. But I just found out Joesy Wales openly questioned DHN in a thread, by requesting a pic, for the public to see. I feel that I need to pass that on to RIU members that were interested.
edit: Heres the quote just in case it cant be found.
"any of you guys that get gg4 from them please pm me and let me know how it turns out, pic's would be nice also. getting a lot of neg vibes so far" -JW-


----------



## King Arthur (Jan 31, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> I am just reporting the facts. Sorry if I thought it was relevant that the breeder is wondering where DHN got it and if its official. When the site makes it seem like they got it straight from him imo. I wont post a link because I would rather you find it yourself. I always said from the beginning of the clone only discussion that the GG#4 was prolly one of the real ones they had, because its rather new. But I just found out Joesy Wales openly questioned DHN in a thread, by requesting a pic, for the public to see. I feel that I need to pass that on to RIU members that were interested.
> edit: Heres the quote just in case it cant be found.
> "any of you guys that get gg4 from them please pm me and let me know how it turns out, pic's would be nice also. getting a lot of neg vibes so far" -JW-


I am not sure they are "fact" and with cuts that get passed around at festivals you gotta be a real tool to think it cant be obtained. Your quote isn't sourced and sounds like some utter crap not fact lol. "im gettin neg vibes bruh watchout".

this specific cut was passed around like the high school slut and the football team. If you would have picked ANY clone only ANYyyyyy... other than a cut I know damn well has been passed around I would be inclined to either believe you or just ignore you and let it go.


----------



## King Arthur (Jan 31, 2015)

kgp said:


> I got it from a fellow grower in Michigan.


Some reason I thought you were in the bay area.  I am thinking the wrong person.


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 31, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> I am not sure they are "fact" and with cuts that get passed around at festivals you gotta be a real tool to think it cant be obtained. Your quote isn't sourced and sounds like some utter crap not fact lol. "im gettin neg vibes bruh watchout".
> 
> this specific cut was passed around like the high school slut and the football team. If you would have picked ANY clone only ANYyyyyy... other than a cut I know damn well has been passed around I would be inclined to either believe you or just ignore you and let it go.


So you are saying that I am lying? Its public information it is a fact they have been questioned. Still being looked into but absolutely questioned if you dont wanna see it ignore me, problem solved.
Sorry if googling what I put in between the "'s is too much work, but I promise there is only one result. Just a little effort bro. Damn you get but hurt over them DHN folks, Im convinced you on the payroll. Im done because I really dont wanna start this with *you* again. I just thought it was a relevant recent development.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 31, 2015)




----------



## King Arthur (Feb 1, 2015)

Unless the dude didn't really release his GG4 to the world there is no reason to lead me to believe that a nursery would be slanging fake versions. That is like selling an off brand of Doritos when you could just buy a regular bag of doritos at the store. It is widely available so why wouldn't they have it? Use some common sense son.



shishkaboy said:


> I obviously don't realize that clones have traveled much farther than a few states.


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 1, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> Unless the dude didn't really release his GG4 to the world there is no reason to lead me to believe that a nursery would be slanging fake versions. That is like selling an off brand of Doritos when you could just buy a regular bag of doritos at the store. It is widely available so why wouldn't they have it? Use some common sense son.


DHN has a banner on ICmag where Josey and the Glue heads be and I haven't saw him or anyone else say they don't have the real deal so I'm pretty sure it is. Like you said this girl has been spread far and wide not like GSC and lineage is not a secret. There were fake cuts being passed out but that was when she was picking up steam and wasn't available like now but they should have the real deal


----------



## kgp (Feb 1, 2015)

The only thing to watch out for are duds. I don't know what it is about this strain. I've read people getting duds at the cups. I've recently got a dud when cloning her. Cloning the dud also produced a dud. I had the throw out a couple.

Smaller leaves, tighter nodes,and extreme loss in vigor.


----------



## shishkaboy (Feb 1, 2015)

https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?p=6776847


akhiymjames said:


> DHN has a banner on ICmag where Josey and the Glue heads be and I haven't saw him or anyone else say they don't have the real deal so I'm pretty sure it is. Like you said this girl has been spread far and wide not like GSC and lineage is not a secret. There were fake cuts being passed out but that was when she was picking up steam and wasn't available like now but they should have the real deal


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 1, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?p=6776847


Well hopefully the people who said they're gonna be flowering them soon will show what they look like cus that's they only way we will know but they didn't say exactly for sure but it's sad that we even have to question stuff like this. If the place is legit than why are we going through this it's crazy yo lol but we will see soon over there if they're really legit cus we know people over there know GG4 so when they flower they'll let us know but it's still sad. If I ever had a business selling cuts of clone only nobody wouldn't ever have to worry about them being fake and I damn sure wouldn't be cracking honestly I wouldn't be selling be practically giving them away and if people could donate something fine if not all good still


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 1, 2015)

Purple kush

at 2 moths old in 1/2 gl pot. Going to two gl today. Next is jilly bean


----------



## King Arthur (Feb 1, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Well hopefully the people who said they're gonna be flowering them soon will show what they look like cus that's they only way we will know but they didn't say exactly for sure but it's sad that we even have to question stuff like this. If the place is legit than why are we going through this it's crazy yo lol but we will see soon over there if they're really legit cus we know people over there know GG4 so when they flower they'll let us know but it's still sad. If I ever had a business selling cuts of clone only nobody wouldn't ever have to worry about them being fake and I damn sure wouldn't be cracking honestly I wouldn't be selling be practically giving them away and if people could donate something fine if not all good still


It is all well and good until you start selling hundreds of trays which cost you hundreds of dollars.  Can't give away everything.


----------



## shishkaboy (Feb 2, 2015)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> Purple kush
> 
> at 2 moths old in 1/2 gl pot. Going to two gl today. Next is jilly bean


Looks full, and nice branchy structure. How I like them. Any signs of purple yet?


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 2, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> It is all well and good until you start selling hundreds of trays which cost you hundreds of dollars.  Can't give away everything.


I could only give out what I could do. I wouldn't break myself just so everyone could have but I'll make sure I do my best so everyone could have. Really would be only a one week thing giveaway tho and I'm sure that wouldn't break me.


----------



## althor (Feb 2, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> Unless the dude didn't really release his GG4 to the world there is no reason to lead me to believe that a nursery would be slanging fake versions. That is like selling an off brand of Doritos when you could just buy a regular bag of doritos at the store. It is widely available so why wouldn't they have it? Use some common sense son.


 Yeah man, then why is it G13 is selling fake c99? Not like C99 is some hard to find plant, yet G13 is making money off selling a fake C99....
This is the MJ business, a lot of shady shit going on all over.


----------



## King Arthur (Feb 2, 2015)

althor said:


> Yeah man, then why is it G13 is selling fake c99? Not like C99 is some hard to find plant, yet G13 is making money off selling a fake C99....
> This is the MJ business, a lot of shady shit going on all over.


1. One is supposed to be the same every single time, loss of vigor happens sometimes and there isn't much you can do but go to one of your buddies and get a healthy one.

2. The other can produce 100s of different potentials depending on how locked in the strain is. I mean seriously your argument here is like comparing skateboarding to surfing. Pretty retarded.

Can you guess which one is a clone? You are starting to make me wonder.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 2, 2015)

Dude is just crying because he fucked up his clones and wants to blame it on someone else, in this case DHN. I've ran their cuts successful and apparently so have many others. User error.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 2, 2015)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Dude is just crying because he fucked up his clones and wants to blame it on someone else, in this case DHN. I've ran their cuts successful and apparently so have many others. User error.


Who's crying?


----------



## shishkaboy (Feb 2, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> 1. One is supposed to be the same every single time, loss of vigor happens sometimes and there isn't much you can do but go to one of your buddies and get a healthy one.
> 
> 2. The other can produce 100s of different potentials depending on how locked in the strain is. I mean seriously your argument here is like comparing skateboarding to surfing. Pretty retarded.
> 
> Can you guess which one is a clone? You are starting to make me wonder.


This is the part I hate, how did folks let there be 2 c99 cuts? Or 2 cherry pie cuts? Just call one the forum cut or something else. This name game causes lots of unneeded problems. I call all my moms what they are, s1's, f2's. If there is the much confusion at the grower level, imagine the consumer/patient level. I just want everyone to get what they payed for.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 2, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> This is the part I hate, how did folks let there be 2 c99 cuts? Or 2 cherry pie cuts? Just call one the forum cut or something else. This name game causes lots of unneeded problems. I call all my moms what they are, s1's, f2's. If there is the much confusion at the grower level, imagine the consumer/patient level. I just want everyone to get what they payed for.


Yea i hear ya on the name stuff. I feel the same and i name as such whether i found it from seed stock or a cut passed as such.


----------



## shishkaboy (Feb 2, 2015)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Yea i hear ya on the name stuff. I feel the same and i name as such whether i found it from seed stock or a cut passed as such.


I in no way would be talking bout you when I say this stuff, I know you keep it real.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 2, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> I in no way would be talking bout you when I say this stuff, I know you keep it real.


I got you


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 2, 2015)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Who's crying?


althor. He just keeps ragging on DHN cuts. Are they the real deals? Who flipping knows and who cares. Their shit is dank and if you can't grow their cuts into something nice then it's on you as a grower. I believe it was earlier mentioned that DHN stands to lose money from bad word of mouth and they obviously could afford to find and source the real deal cuts.


----------



## King Arthur (Feb 2, 2015)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> althor. He just keeps ragging on DHN cuts. Are they the real deals? Who flipping knows and who cares. Their shit is dank and if you can't grow their cuts into something nice then it's on you as a grower. I believe it was earlier mentioned that DHN stands to lose money from bad word of mouth and they obviously could afford to find and source the real deal cuts.


The majority of people making these asinine claims have never grown a DHN to begin with. I don't take pictures of every single thing I have had experience with but the majority of the time I have had exactly what they advertise. Whether it has a stamp of approval from some dude half way across the country doesn't matter to me because those people probably don't know wtf the real deal even is. 

All this talk about a cut being real deal when the question is "Does it grow dank?" The answer is yes.


----------



## shishkaboy (Feb 2, 2015)

Some people want to reverse cuts and make seeds too. I know I am not the only person that wants to know what their parental breeding stock is.


----------



## shishkaboy (Feb 2, 2015)

Found this post today.

Here are a couple pics, the plants were grown in coco under 600w.

Cheers,

DHN's SFV OG



DHN's Alien OG

User greengrassgrow - ic


----------



## Bad Karma (Feb 2, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Found this post today.
> 
> Here are a couple pics, the plants were grown in coco under 600w.
> 
> ...


Holy shit, that Alien OG looks amazing! Now I really wish I would have grabbed one of those babies. The SFV OG looks like the real deal from here.


----------



## Lara vanhousen (Feb 4, 2015)

IMHO out of the 15+ strains I've watched grow out they are quality cuts and if grown out properly can produce great bud... I'm not convinced all of them are the best representation of each cut though. The dispensary I go to that sells them have a lot of the same strains on there top shelf flower selection. Not sure about other places but at the dispensary i go to none of the flower is actually grown out from their cuts. I know a lot of mids get labeled as top shelf but it makes me wonder... Why would your vendors source strains from somewhere else?


----------



## Lara vanhousen (Feb 4, 2015)

QuestforKnowledge said:


> i
> im running DHN's blu Dream an Purple Cad in week 5 an there super coated have u ran there Alien Og if so was it a big yielder or so so


Curious how was the stretch on purple cadillac. Canopy hard to control after the flip?


QuestforKnowledge said:


> i
> im running DHN's blu Dream an Purple Cad in week 5 an there super coated have u ran there Alien Og if so was it a big yielder or so so


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 4, 2015)

Lara vanhousen said:


> Curious how was the stretch on purple cadillac. Canopy hard to control after the flip?


The purple caddie doesn't stretch a whole lot and easier to control than the blue dream. Should be easy to maintain for you.


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 4, 2015)

Bad Karma said:


> Holy shit, that Alien OG looks amazing! Now I really wish I would have grabbed one of those babies. The SFV OG looks like the real deal from here.


Was gonna say the same thing about the SFVOG. I see a lot of 3 finger fans and that's big giveaway and the structure and viney lankiness is there. I would say real deal too. Looks like one to have


----------



## Lara vanhousen (Feb 9, 2015)

Hate to stir an old thread up but.... i keep hearing cherry pie has nothing to do with gsc.... yet the dhn says cherry pie is a parent... any input. And how many people go to the spring bbq at camp far west? cant beleive all my time on this site ive never seen anything about it.


----------



## Lara vanhousen (Feb 9, 2015)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> The purple caddie doesn't stretch a whole lot and easier to control than the blue dream. Should be easy to maintain for you.


do the pics on there site resemble the end flower? is she not a keeper? she doesnt seem to get talked up to much


----------



## King Arthur (Feb 9, 2015)

Bad Karma said:


> Holy shit, that Alien OG looks amazing! Now I really wish I would have grabbed one of those babies. The SFV OG looks like the real deal from here.


The Alien OG is the lowest testing strain that DHN provides. Consistently testing at 13% They may have received a newer cut but I don't know about that. It has all kinds of other stuff in it tho .


----------



## King Arthur (Feb 9, 2015)

Lara vanhousen said:


> do the pics on there site resemble the end flower? is she not a keeper? she doesnt seem to get talked up to much


I have a purple caddy and fire og going right now from them and the PC is not a keeper for me. I couldn't get her to stretch enough to make it worth it. She is 12 " tall.... wont get any taller lol. Phone died after taking the pic give me like 10 min ill be back.


----------



## Lara vanhousen (Feb 9, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> I have a purple caddy and fire og going right now from them and the PC is not a keeper for me. I couldn't get her to stretch enough to make it worth it. She is 12 " tall.... wont get any taller lol. Phone died after taking the pic give me like 10 min ill be back.


Good shit thanks.... I have some pcs at about the 9th, 6th, and 3rd week of veg. I know what you mean about height issues. Curious if your doing lst topping or anything. I lst the majority of them and they dont really take off untill at least 6 weeks although they stay short they bush out into a massive canopy. I also left a few of the week 6's untrained just light lollipopping to get a head start before flower. Almost think its the best shaped plants out of all of them the plant pretty much leveled it self out and started growing wide. Sorry for all the rambling everyone... also curios what temps you ran during flower.


----------



## Lara vanhousen (Feb 9, 2015)

is their site down for anyone else right now?


----------



## King Arthur (Feb 9, 2015)

Lara vanhousen said:


> Good shit thanks.... I have some pcs at about the 9th, 6th, and 3rd week of veg. I know what you mean about height issues. Curious if your doing lst topping or anything. I lst the majority of them and they dont really take off untill at least 6 weeks although they stay short they bush out into a massive canopy. I also left a few of the week 6's untrained just light lollipopping to get a head start before flower. Almost think its the best shaped plants out of all of them the plant pretty much leveled it self out and started growing wide. Sorry for all the rambling everyone... also curios what temps you ran during flower.


Temps are between 60-75
I put her straight into flower after gaining about 2 weeks of veg.
Any lady who needs that long to veg better have donkey dicks on it to justify the wait, or be the best thing I have ever smoked lol.
No topping or training she was too small for that.


----------



## King Arthur (Feb 9, 2015)

Lara vanhousen said:


> is their site down for anyone else right now?


Twitter is up, site is down.


----------



## Lara vanhousen (Feb 9, 2015)

no pic? curious of the bag appeal of the purple. and how was the smoke? I hear you on the long veg changing things up so everything got delayed also cutting plant number down trying to keep it to a plant or two per light in flower so i need my bitches big


----------



## King Arthur (Feb 9, 2015)

Fire OG , very happy with her even though I didn't give her any veg time and she is under the chinese lights.






Purple Caddy didn't give her enough veg time so she stayed too short.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 14, 2015)

Thin m


Lara vanhousen said:


> Hate to stir an old thread up but.... i keep hearing cherry pie has nothing to do with gsc.... yet the dhn says cherry pie is a parent... any input. And how many people go to the spring bbq at camp far west? cant beleive all my time on this site ive never seen anything about it.


 thin mint. Has no cherry pie. Wrong info.

Lol at harbor side. When a worker was telling me it did. YouTube it


----------



## King Arthur (Feb 14, 2015)

I regret to inform you that I will not have any GG#4 Pictures for a while, they already chopped it down and threw it on the shelves before I could get a picture of the plant this round but in like 7 weeks I can try for another one. I will get some pictures eventually though I just have all kinds of shit going on and have no plans on going down to the collective myself.



shishkaboy said:


> Some people want to reverse cuts and make seeds too. I know I am not the only person that wants to know what their parental breeding stock is.


You do realize that they can be from the same parental breeding stock and still not be the same as the true cut right? Pop 100 beans of the same strain and you will find all kinds of variation. Depending on how worked the line is.


----------



## shishkaboy (Feb 14, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> You do realize that they can be from the same parental breeding stock and still not be the same as the true cut right? Pop 100 beans of the same strain and you will find all kinds of variation. Depending on how worked the line is.


I m lost, what? I don't think you understand what I'm talking about.


----------



## King Arthur (Feb 14, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> I m lost, what? I don't think you understand what I'm talking about.


The confusion starts with your post


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Feb 20, 2015)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> althor. He just keeps ragging on DHN cuts. Are they the real deals? Who flipping knows and who cares. Their shit is dank and if you can't grow their cuts into something nice then it's on you as a grower. I believe it was earlier mentioned that DHN stands to lose money from bad word of mouth and they obviously could afford to find and source the real deal cuts.


Word of mouth for somebody sellin "bunk" strains spreads like wildfire around here.
DHN would be sunk if they did that.
DHN is some good stuff.
The gorilla glue#4 I have, is two weeks in and looks VERY nice.
Double Dream is lookin impressive too, the same flowering attributes as the blue dream but so far little stretch, which anyone that grows the BD knows it likes to about double when triggered. So the DD is a good strain for closet or small grows. I'm eager to see if the smoke is similar.
The mango kush? Meh... not impressed.
Girl scout I have still in the vege room.
but so far the double dream, and the gorilla glue are def the real deal.
the blue dream is awesome too, but that's pretty common.
But the blue dream is some tasty stuff....
Anxious to see after growing the blue dream for yrs and yrs, to see the differences between the double dream and the BD.


----------



## King Arthur (Feb 20, 2015)

greasemonkeymann said:


> Word of mouth for somebody sellin "bunk" strains spreads like wildfire around here.
> DHN would be sunk if they did that.
> DHN is some good stuff.
> The gorilla glue#4 I have, is two weeks in and looks VERY nice.
> ...


I have had a few duds before but that was when I ordered a whole tray and a few of them just didn't wanna take off. Getting clones at the right time and putting them in the right home is very essential for success. Numbers game though, some clones take off and stop but most of my experience has been great. I am not liking the purple caddy at all though. I think the PC is a dud, I will have to try it again.


----------



## MartaStuart (Feb 21, 2015)

Lemon haze is very good


----------



## Lara vanhousen (Feb 21, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> I have had a few duds before but that was when I ordered a whole tray and a few of them just didn't wanna take off. Getting clones at the right time and putting them in the right home is very essential for success. Numbers game though, some clones take off and stop but most of my experience has been great. I am not liking the purple caddy at all though. I think the PC is a dud, I will have to try it again.


Got a dud pc also....possibly lack of light but pretty sure thats not that issue..... cant remeber where she sat for the first few weeks...... buttttt shes weird main stalk isnt thick small node spacing is nice and compact but the branches are just growing node after node but not letting any other areas take of.... not sure if this is a good thing because they look to become extremely massive nugs... extremely lanky and odd while the rest are just dense bushes that are dark about 2 inches under the canopy


----------



## Lara vanhousen (Feb 21, 2015)

greasemonkeymann said:


> Word of mouth for somebody sellin "bunk" strains spreads like wildfire around here.
> DHN would be sunk if they did that.
> DHN is some good stuff.
> The gorilla glue#4 I have, is two weeks in and looks VERY nice.
> ...


is your gsc in veg lankly with extremely long strait vertical branches. I have two different cuts one from dhn the other i was told is thin mint from a private grower.....they look completely different


----------



## Lara vanhousen (Feb 21, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> I have had a few duds before but that was when I ordered a whole tray and a few of them just didn't wanna take off. Getting clones at the right time and putting them in the right home is very essential for success. Numbers game though, some clones take off and stop but most of my experience has been great. I am not liking the purple caddy at all though. I think the PC is a dud, I will have to try it again.


always see people like you at the club when i go... i always wonder if your growing that amount bud and plants why not just throw something in the corner for a month or two and just take clones from that. guessing your spending like at least 300 for a tray? i couldnt be totally wrong


----------



## King Arthur (Feb 21, 2015)

Lara vanhousen said:


> always see people like you at the club when i go... i always wonder if your growing that amount bud and plants why not just throw something in the corner for a month or two and just take clones from that. guessing your spending like at least 300 for a tray? i couldnt be totally wrong


Fortunately for me I walk out with whatever money I walked in with. Not everyone is as blessed as I am in that aspect but I worked my ass off for privileges like that. 80 hours a week only gettin paid for 40. On call at all times etc etc. I am pretty respected in my old stomping grounds.

I could go commercial but I prefer personal / family style. I find more joy in the unknown than the already discovered. I pop beans and make keepers out of those. However I use the clones because they are also proven. 

Clones = Almost a for sure dank smoke, so always keep a couple around.
Beans = Lottery ticket


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 21, 2015)

Purple cadilac and Jilly bean are easy rooters. Jilly bean just a beast a t.growing. third round on Cloning her. And last. Will be posting in my journal soon


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 21, 2015)

Also threw jilly bean clones and PC pk in flower. Dhn strains


----------



## King Arthur (Feb 21, 2015)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> Also threw jilly bean clones and PC pk in flower. Dhn strains


How is the vigor with the purple caddy, I might do it again depending on how she smokes. I just chopped her down and am happy with the density of the nugs, smells, appearence it just wasn't a very vigorous plant. Could be she isn't used to going up 6000 feet in elevation and a 6 hour car ride...


----------



## trychrome (Feb 22, 2015)

I've had no luck with the Cadillac. First time it did "okay." 2nd time it stalled out the 2nd week of veg, recovered slightly and then croaked. It seems to be extremely pH sensitive.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 22, 2015)

Pics are clones from 12/5 from Oakland hs. Last four of cloning. Will put under 1000 w on rainy days and outside


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 22, 2015)

Last pic was fire og


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 22, 2015)

Fire og is a picky feeder for me


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 22, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> How is the vigor with the purple caddy, I might do it again depending on how she smokes. I just chopped her down and am happy with the density of the nugs, smells, appearence it just wasn't a very vigorous plant. Could be she isn't used to going up 6000 feet in elevation and a 6 hour car ride...


Thanks for sharing


----------



## King Arthur (Feb 22, 2015)

trychrome said:


> I've had no luck with the Cadillac. First time it did "okay." 2nd time it stalled out the 2nd week of veg, recovered slightly and then croaked. It seems to be extremely pH sensitive.


That makes perfect sense, cuz I don't ph at all lol.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Feb 23, 2015)

Lara vanhousen said:


> is your gsc in veg lankly with extremely long strait vertical branches. I have two different cuts one from dhn the other i was told is thin mint from a private grower.....they look completely different


well.. define "extremely long"..
I'd say they aren't too much, I have mine close to my 4- foot cfls, and mine are being trained too.
Certainly not excessive though, and not to any degree where I have noticed.
Keep in mind MOST of my plants are sativa hybrids, so my definition of extremely long and yours may differ...


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 23, 2015)

My buddy is at week 7 with blue dream and p. caddy from DHN and both are coated but the caddy will not get anywhere near as heavy as the dream. Still the p. caddy is nice looking and has a typical purple smell. He is doing DWC.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Feb 23, 2015)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> My buddy is at week 7 with blue dream and p. caddy from DHN and both are coated but the caddy will not get anywhere near as heavy as the dream. Still the p. caddy is nice looking and has a typical purple smell. He is doing DWC.


the almighty Blue Dream...
Been growing it for yrs and yrs and that's only cuz I can't find something I like more.
Good strain, clones fast, grows fast, flowers fast (especially for a sativa hybrid), dense flowers, high crystal content. Mold resistant, bug resistant.
But overall? The plant MAY be one of the absolute best strains out there.
In my mind anyways... and I live in Santa Cruz CA, so we are used to seeing some pretty impressive stuff here.


----------



## King Arthur (Feb 24, 2015)

BD is good but I dont think the high is top notch. My old boss use to run 6 trays of it at a time. I got really sick of it for a while.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Feb 24, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> BD is good but I dont think the high is top notch. My old boss use to run 6 trays of it at a time. I got really sick of it for a while.


hmm, that's interesting, the THC is in the low 20s and has a good mix of other cannabinoids too.
Course its all a matter of preference.
I have found there is a significant difference in appearance taste and effect when grown organically, was yours hydro-chem? I'm serious I have had three different growers that actually didn't believe me when I showed them my BD, until they smoked it.
BUT if by "top notch" you mean high THC, then yes sir, you are correct. not even close.
But this ole stoner doesn't prefer the "so ripped you have to get up slowly to keep the blood in your brain"
or the " so high you've eaten everything imaginable and are now eating the blackberry jam that expired in 2012... via a plain butter knife."
or the "so high you WISH you could make it to the fridge to clean it all out of any edible food, and then proceed to the expired blackberry jam"
I don't really like high THC strains... kinda why I don't run indicas anymore. Well, straight indicas anyways.
Like another all time favorite for me is the Jack Herer, and that rarely even tests in the 20s, usually high teens. But that is one of my favorites too, a DAMN fine smoke.
In my teens and 20s I was all about getting BLASTED as much as I could.
Not so much anymore, that and the indicas are usually a lil more harsh/resiny
But the last 7-8 yrs or so, its all about the taste and effect more than the strength.
Getting old I suppose.
Shit I don't drink anymore hardly either


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Feb 24, 2015)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> Please only post dhn clones.


umm, dhn has blue dream cuts.
Annnd ok cool.
So should I keep the results of the double dream, chem dog, mango kush, girl scout cookies, gorilla glue and blue dream to myself?
It's your thread dude. I couldn't care less.


----------



## King Arthur (Feb 24, 2015)

greasemonkeymann said:


> hmm, that's interesting, the THC is in the low 20s and has a good mix of other cannabinoids too.
> Course its all a matter of preference.
> I have found there is a significant difference in appearance taste and effect when grown organically, was yours hydro-chem? I'm serious I have had three different growers that actually didn't believe me when I showed them my BD, until they smoked it.
> BUT if by "top notch" you mean high THC, then yes sir, you are correct. not even close.
> ...



Taste, smell, appearance, are all there. Not all cannabinoids hit everyone the same. Blackberry Kush is similar for me, I can smoke and not feel much. It isn't about getting blasted but over the years I have tested a lot of different strains from various growers including myself and BD is up there just not my favorite. When you have to trim BD for a year straight every single day it gets to ya.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 24, 2015)

greasemonkeymann said:


> umm, dhn has blue dream cuts.
> Annnd ok cool.
> So should I keep the results of the double dream, chem dog, mango kush, girl scout cookies, gorilla glue and blue dream to myself?
> It's your thread dude. I couldn't care less.


Well bad then.. Looked for blue dream on there on line list of clones. And didn't see them. If its dhn clones post on....sorry


----------



## King Arthur (Feb 24, 2015)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> Well bad then.. Looked for blue dream on there on line list of clones. And didn't see them. If its dhn clones post on....sorry


They might have taken it off the list because the collectives want this strain so much that they just buy like 8 trays and shit. No joke.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Feb 24, 2015)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> Well bad then.. Looked for blue dream on there on line list of clones. And didn't see them. If its dhn clones post on....sorry


no problem man.
I probably came off a lil aggro, just dealt with a whiney-ass customer at my shop.
It is listed on their site though, in like a bunch of spots.. no worries
I grew up in the 209 by the way.
Modesto, Turlock..


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Feb 24, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> Taste, smell, appearance, are all there. Not all cannabinoids hit everyone the same. Blackberry Kush is similar for me, I can smoke and not feel much. It isn't about getting blasted but over the years I have tested a lot of different strains from various growers including myself and BD is up there just not my favorite. When you have to trim BD for a year straight every single day it gets to ya.


I fell ya there, blackberry kush looks amazing, evidently tests high in thc, but I didn't like it the three times I've tried it.
Beautiful herb though. Also keep in mind all I tried was commercial hydro herb.
Grown with love organically and maybe it'd be different..


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Mar 2, 2015)

Got GDP looking nice in veg. PC was easy to grow and clone for me. Lost gsc in my mix of strains. So I have Jill in flower , pc, pk , GDP, too. Will update later in flower. Pk was also slow grower. Pc not to much.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Mar 4, 2015)

update on my gorilla glue #4, double dream, and mango kush.
the GG4 is insane, the double dream is insane, both I flowered small.
The double dream looks mighty nice for being a sativa mix, very short and so fast it's fast. both appear to have about 15-20 days left, i'd guess, maybe even less, hard to tell.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Mar 4, 2015)

oh and the mango kush is a lil pale, kinda slow, and not nearly as impressive as the other two, it may not like my soil, but every other plant I gorw does so I blame the strain, that's my luck with kushs, always powder mold and always a bitch to get em dialed in.
Unless it finishes with a bang, I won't run the mango again.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 4, 2015)

greasemonkeymann said:


> But the last 7-8 yrs or so, its all about the taste and effect more than the strength.
> Getting old I suppose.


Ditto. Effect and taste are where it's at for me. I also hate trimming, so a nice calyx/leaf ratio is appreciated.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Mar 4, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Ditto. Effect and taste are where it's at for me. I also hate trimming, so a nice calyx/leaf ratio is appreciated.


ugh... trimming... that and harvesting my EWC is my least fav things to do...
Oh and add cloning too... bleh.
If you like a good calyx to leaf ratio you'll like the gorilla glue, the trichs and glands on this thing are huge, it literally looks like it's seeded, but i'm sure it isn't, just FAT calyxs.
definitely coulda used some veg time, but I wanted to flower it first to see if its worth the space and time.
AND it is.
I have pics of it, but ever since I did a windows update in the summer, this site won't post my pictures, it's just an empty space.
Frustrating to say the least.
Off topic, and my apologies to the OP, but the jackberry X mad scientist freebie I got from sannies has the most amazing smell I've ever come across. Un-describable


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Mar 9, 2015)

ahh, so here we are, some pics of the GG4, sorry for the pic quality.
first pic is the GG4, second blurry one is the double dream.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Apr 8, 2015)

Fire my man. PC is great. And GDP. Both are weeks from being done. Had a plant seed up on me. But I think a male did that. Purple kush looks done too.


----------



## King Arthur (Apr 8, 2015)

I kept the GDP around, I need to get another Fire OG cut from them. I been hearing that they have some PM issues with the Fire but I live in super dry land so I didn't experience any of that. So many amazing strains to grow and so little room to grow them in .


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jun 22, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Ditto. Effect and taste are where it's at for me. I also hate trimming, so a nice calyx/leaf ratio is appreciated.


love purple Cadillac, kens gdp. Still have gdp and pc. Both good yield ers


----------



## QuestforKnowledge (Jun 22, 2015)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> love purple Cadillac, kens gdp. Still have gdp and pc. Both good yield ers


I liked the pc as fully purp an taste great mine was straight couch lock high especially if you puffed a B in the am first thing


----------



## QuestforKnowledge (Jun 22, 2015)

Lara vanhousen said:


> Curious how was the stretch on purple cadillac. Canopy hard to control after the flip?


no stretch on p cad top an make a bush an she will produce at time I got they were harborside Oakland an they got drops evry 2 days or so TOP Quility Cuts ALL the WAY around did dwc first time with an got 17 zips off 4 under 1k 3week veg I believe


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jun 23, 2015)

Will post pics. When lights come on. Of p.c


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jun 24, 2015)

P .c


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jun 29, 2015)

Starting to see purple spots on the buds.... 

Last time I flowered p.c. It had a blueberries after tons. And easy grower, was very easy to clone. Low on smell too. When in flower. I would run this strain again. Was not picky on nutes and soil. Like I said was easy grower

Easy 8 weeks till done or let it go more, if you want more purples in bud. Not a stretcher, in flower, but does grow fast in veg

Thats my review on p.c.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Sep 21, 2015)

Bump. Anything worth trying.


----------



## Mike95014 (Sep 21, 2015)

Got a cut from elemental of the GG4 headband and the white. Gifted the white and kept the other 2. All 3 cuts started off real nice. Thick stems nice white roots. Put the HB and GG4 outdoors for personal grow. I would buy them again. I have about 4 weeks left


----------



## Lara vanhousen (Sep 24, 2015)

Am i tripping or you guys talking about purple Cadillac? Color appeared easily. Seemed smaller plants produced tighter buds. Large plants that weren't l ollipoped produced a large amount larf. Over all appearance was always decent. Never had it tested but potency was decent but not high.


----------



## Lara vanhousen (Sep 24, 2015)

Also veg speed was great stretch was average


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 24, 2015)

anyone run the sherbert?


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Sep 24, 2015)

Lara vanhousen said:


> Am i tripping or you guys talking about purple Cadillac? Color appeared easily. Seemed smaller plants produced tighter buds. Large plants that weren't l ollipoped produced a large amount larf. Over all appearance was always decent. Never had it tested but potency was decent but not high.


Yes, Cadillac


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Sep 24, 2015)

Ran fire og, and was easy to clone. Only ran it one time in doors, but lost track of it in flower. As I had different strains in flower. Put most out side, and they got killed by my dogs.. .

All I can say, is its easy grower, and cloning was too.


----------



## Lara vanhousen (Sep 24, 2015)

Have some of the fire of going right now. Didn't train it. Did you end up with super long medium thickness buds?. I feel you on the dog situation. I think I just broke the habit of peeing on the smart pots. Baby's super possessive of his backyard area


----------



## piecemasta (Dec 4, 2015)

Any updates on recommendations? I am driving up Saturday morning to pick up several new varieties offered by DHN


----------



## Siino Gardens (Dec 4, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> anyone run the sherbert?



I got a sherbet , just waiting for it to be a little bigger so I can take cuttings off her before I flower.


----------



## piecemasta (Dec 9, 2015)

I was just there and got a sampler pack  I will likely created a new thread for that grow.


----------



## Siino Gardens (Dec 9, 2015)

piecemasta said:


> I was just there and got a sampler pack  I will likely created a new thread for that grow.View attachment 3560327


I hope you have more than one tray for all of those or you are going to have one really crazy canopy.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 9, 2015)

Nice. Going soon my self. Went last month, but got mango tango seeds. And no clones. 

Looking green crack, and gg4, sherbet.

Didnt care for there Jilly bean strain.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 9, 2015)

Purple kush, purple Cadillac, was fire. Glad I made seeds.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 19, 2016)

Hey 209 hashing up an old thread, but just picked up a few clones from RCP, PC, Tangie, and Dream Queen.
Excited to have them, and plan to get some other strains from them before the spring rush comes.


----------



## Bad Karma (Nov 19, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Excited to have them, and plan to get some other strains from them before the spring rush comes.


Good idea. Because once the spring rush hits and if you're not in line by 3:30am, you get nada, trust me.


----------



## Lara vanhousen (Nov 19, 2016)

Any else have problems with cuts from them this year? I've finally come to the conclusion dark heart is great for getting basic clones but nothing special and after getting duds and I'm assuming pm from them I'm done.


----------



## Lara vanhousen (Nov 19, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Hey 209 hashing up an old thread, but just picked up a few clones from RCP, PC, Tangie, and Dream Queen.
> Excited to have them, and plan to get some other strains from them before the spring rush comes.


Tangie is from purple city genetics right?


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 19, 2016)

Lara vanhousen said:


> Tangie is from purple city genetics right?


Im not sure honestly.
I didnt realize till after I was reading some threads that RCP stocks other clones now.
I think Ill call RCP and see.
I do know the PC looked a lil limp when I got them.
Ill see in a few days how they are doing.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 19, 2016)

Bad Karma said:


> Good idea. Because once the spring rush hits and if you're not in line by 3:30am, you get nada, trust me.


RCP told me that, and I remember from this spring them telling me on the phone.
I cant do the waiting thing with my back issues so thats why I will go early.


----------



## Lara vanhousen (Nov 19, 2016)

Th


bassman999 said:


> RCP told me that, and I remember from this spring them telling me on the phone.
> I cant do the waiting thing with my back issues so thats why I will go early.


 they have pre orders on clones now. Pretty sure I it's a 18 clone minimum though


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 19, 2016)

Lara vanhousen said:


> Th
> they have pre orders on clones now. Pretty sure I it's a 18 clone minimum though


Yeah and gotta be same strain I believe.
I have a 2x4 tent so thats not happening.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 19, 2016)

Lara vanhousen said:


> Tangie is from purple city genetics right?


Confirmed from Purple City and higher priced $16


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 19, 2016)

not having any problems so far got mine from rcp about. 60 days. ago


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 19, 2016)

That headband looks great and huge trunk! Nice job!


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 20, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> That headband looks great and huge trunk! Nice job!


I plan on harvesting somewhere around New Years +- vegged 30 days wont have a complete evaluation until I harvest also have stardawg that I didn't have room for as the headband got the jump on it but I did clone it & a friend is gonna grow it out I got my babies at rcp the day after a dark heart drop the final evaluation will be after harvest but so far I'm happy as far as vigor goes midnight farms sparks my interest as well purple city genetics


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Nov 20, 2016)

Bad Karma said:


> Good idea. Because once the spring rush hits and if you're not in line by 3:30am, you get nada, trust me.


True need to pop some seeds. Got purple Cadillac again, grape ape, and the Ken 91. Ken 91, is a fast grower.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 20, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> I plan on harvesting somewhere around New Years +- vegged 30 days wont have a complete evaluation until I harvest also have stardawg that I didn't have room for as the headband got the jump on it but I did clone it & a friend is gonna grow it out I got my babies at rcp the day after a dark heart drop the final evaluation will be after harvest but so far I'm happy as far as vigor goes midnight farms sparks my interest as well purple city genetics


I am smoking Midnight Farms Clementine right now, nice mellow sativa high and tasty and smells great!
I have 2 Purple City clones of Tangie in solo cups right now from RCP, so hoping they will turn out like the Clementine only better.
I havent really grown much besides sativas lately so also got the Purple Cadillac.
My Dream Queen is from RCP as well. I would have preferred the Space Queen, but they didnt have that one.
Besides that I have Dog and Psycho Killer from Breeders Boutique in my tent vegging


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 20, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> I am smoking Midnight Farms Clementine right now, nice mellow sativa high and tasty and smells great!
> I have 2 Purple City clones in solo cups right now from RCP, so hoping they will turn out like the Clementine only better.
> I havent really grown much besides sativas lately so also got the Purple Cadillac.
> My Dream Queen is from RCP as well. I would have preferred the Space Queen, but they didnt have that one.
> Besides that I have Dog and Psycho Killer from Breeders Boutique in my tent vegging


 I've smoked p/c but not grown it my last harvest was pink panties the high is similar being its good but not over the top in potency you should come out good though


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Nov 21, 2016)

Bump


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 22, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> I've smoked p/c but not grown it my last harvest was pink panties the high is similar being its good but not over the top in potency you should come out good though


Never tried the Pink Panties either.
Hoping high is like Purple Kush.
PK in the 90s was great at least in my memory of it, could make me calm when ready to fight and forget I was even mad and felt so comfortable.
I am hoping for a high like that that smells and tastes good form the PC, and doesnt yield the the PK I grew 3-4 yrs ago....fingernail buds.


----------



## Lara vanhousen (Nov 22, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> not having any problems so far got mine from rcp about. 60 days. agoView attachment 3835122View attachment 3835124 View attachment 3835130


How many have you gone through this year? I think out of about the 40 I've had I've had like 7 duds. And the last group I bought had powdery mildew about a week to ten days after picking them up.
They were separated under there own light and that was the only part of the room showing issues....


----------



## Lara vanhousen (Nov 22, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> I am smoking Midnight Farms Clementine right now, nice mellow sativa high and tasty and smells great!
> I have 2 Purple City clones of Tangie in solo cups right now from RCP, so hoping they will turn out like the Clementine only better.
> I havent really grown much besides sativas lately so also got the Purple Cadillac.
> My Dream Queen is from RCP as well. I would have preferred the Space Queen, but they didnt have that one.
> Besides that I have Dog and Psycho Killer from Breeders Boutique in my tent vegging


Purple Cadillac wasn't anything special to me... veg was fast so seemed preferabl if your trying to veg a shit load of clones for a sog. Smoke wasn't bad wasn't great either. Same with the bag appeal. Seemed average all around other that showing color was easy with high temps. Ran it for a few rounds for personal smoke..... after like the second round my friends pretty much refused to smoke it vs the other strains in the garden


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 22, 2016)

Lara vanhousen said:


> How many have you gone through this year? I think out of about the 40 I've had I've had like 7 duds. And the last group I bought had powdery mildew about a week to ten days after picking them up.
> They were separated under there own light and that was the only part of the room showing issues....


only 2 babies & I got them 24 hrs after the drop I did however get mold on the headband but about 45 days into my grow so I'm pretty sure I did it somehow these days I don't go through many clones & prior to this for the most part ordered seeds & cloned from them as I went along now I just do single plant grows & buying babies is convenient it would be a bummer to buy a baby & get a dud the only downside of asking for a clone at rcp is that you can't look at them & pick the one you want


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 22, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> only 2 babies & I got them 24 hrs after the drop I did however get mold on the headband but about 45 days into my grow so I'm pretty sure I did it somehow these days I don't go through many clones & prior to this for the most part ordered seeds & cloned from them as I went along now I just do single plant grows & buying babies is convenient it would be a bummer to buy a baby & get a dud the only downside of asking for a clone at rcp is that you can't look at them & pick the one you want


When I went last week Thursday the bud-tender brought tray to me and I picked them out, but he wouldnt let me touch them. I think he was new as the guy watching over the tenders was saying how slow he was to me but indirectly when my tender was away from the counter.
I chose bused on roots and trunk thickness primarily


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 22, 2016)

Lara vanhousen said:


> Purple Cadillac wasn't anything special to me... veg was fast so seemed preferabl if your trying to veg a shit load of clones for a sog. Smoke wasn't bad wasn't great either. Same with the bag appeal. Seemed average all around other that showing color was easy with high temps. Ran it for a few rounds for personal smoke..... after like the second round my friends pretty much refused to smoke it vs the other strains in the garden


I have heard some rave over it and some indifferent.
Wondering if theres more than one pheno, personal preferences, or clone health issues.
I chose this cut over other recommendations and my experience with Purple Kush (not sure who they were from) not producing and wasting space. I tried it 2x from cuts from different sources. Maybe it dosnt like indoors or maybe it didnt like my growing style I had at that time.
What strain(s) do you prefer to the PC?


----------



## Lara vanhousen (Nov 23, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> I have heard some rave over it and some indifferent.
> Wondering if theres more than one pheno, personal preferences, or clone health issues.
> I chose this cut over other recommendations and my experience with Purple Kush (not sure who they were from) not producing and wasting space. I tried it 2x from cuts from different sources. Maybe it dosnt like indoors or maybe it didnt like my growing style I had at that time.
> What strain(s) do you prefer to the PC?


Guessing there is way better phenos out there. Seems like dark heart rarely has the hitter phenos. I ran there purple kush but I'm guessing the lady miss labeled it. Most bull shit plant I've ever had. Tiny compared to other strains her age. Rock fucking hard buds but zero resin production. Ended up molding up before any crystals really started showing. (Outdoors) Ended up trashing the entire plant but about a gram to burn some time. Preference over the pc.... I'd have to say dream queen because I'm a green Crack fan. Chernoble is the kind of taste I prefer and she yields well. Resinous too.... other than being a little fluffy the bag appeal and smell is decent. The gg #4 was solid outside. Wasn't a huge fan but everyone who smoked it loved it and always returned for it. Bag appeal and smell were on point. There cookies was just such a slow veger I can't keep her around but she was some solid bud... I've see way better cuts from other people though. There sour d is a crazy yielder but is a total Bullshit watered down cut. Weak ass smell no real gas like they say.... had some either 3xcrazy or chocolate hash berry that was on point outdoors but I miss labeled them. Running it indoor to figure it out. Wasn't loud but was potent and looked beautiful. I hate to say it. And it's hard to get healthy lush cuts from private party's but everything I've ran the past few years that were solid genetics were from private people. Sorry for the rant I've just ran most of there clones and it's hard to think back to them.... haven't came across any real keepers OR I would still have them. I've been considering trying the seeds rcp had because everyone keeps talking shit about tga.


----------



## Lara vanhousen (Nov 23, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> I have heard some rave over it and some indifferent.
> Wondering if theres more than one pheno, personal preferences, or clone health issues.
> I chose this cut over other recommendations and my experience with Purple Kush (not sure who they were from) not producing and wasting space. I tried it 2x from cuts from different sources. Maybe it dosnt like indoors or maybe it didnt like my growing style I had at that time.
> What strain(s) do you prefer to the PC?


Sorry for the long ass reply didn't realize how long it was.... maybe I'm crazy but I've seen some dialed in rooms run the pc and it never looks like the pic they have on there site


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 23, 2016)

Lara vanhousen said:


> Guessing there is way better phenos out there. Seems like dark heart rarely has the hitter phenos. I ran there purple kush but I'm guessing the lady miss labeled it. Most bull shit plant I've ever had. Tiny compared to other strains her age. Rock fucking hard buds but zero resin production. Ended up molding up before any crystals really started showing. (Outdoors) Ended up trashing the entire plant but about a gram to burn some time. Preference over the pc.... I'd have to say dream queen because I'm a green Crack fan. Chernoble is the kind of taste I prefer and she yields well. Resinous too.... other than being a little fluffy the bag appeal and smell is decent. The gg #4 was solid outside. Wasn't a huge fan but everyone who smoked it loved it and always returned for it. Bag appeal and smell were on point. There cookies was just such a slow veger I can't keep her around but she was some solid bud... I've see way better cuts from other people though. There sour d is a crazy yielder but is a total Bullshit watered down cut. Weak ass smell no real gas like they say.... had some either 3xcrazy or chocolate hash berry that was on point outdoors but I miss labeled them. Running it indoor to figure it out. Wasn't loud but was potent and looked beautiful. I hate to say it. And it's hard to get healthy lush cuts from private party's but everything I've ran the past few years that were solid genetics were from private people. Sorry for the rant I've just ran most of there clones and it's hard to think back to them.... haven't came across any real keepers OR I would still have them. I've been considering trying the seeds rcp had because everyone keeps talking shit about tga.


I have a few Dream Queen and got them because I had a cut from a now closed disp and the fruity bad was awesome...hoping to get that again.
Ive grown Chernobyl a few times, but dont know who the clone were from, but were great too.
Have you tried the Space Queen? That one sounds good as well.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 23, 2016)

Lara vanhousen said:


> Sorry for the long ass reply didn't realize how long it was.... maybe I'm crazy but I've seen some dialed in rooms run the pc and it never looks like the pic they have on there site


Seems like club clones rarely are the best, and I think because otherwise anyone can grow it and that means anyone could have the fire and be competition for them.
Well I have the PC already and Ill hope for the best from them.

Have you tried any seeds from Breeders Boutique?
They give soo many freebies and all their strains I have grown are fire. Seeds get to US in a wees time also.
Great prices from them


----------



## Lara vanhousen (Nov 24, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Seems like club clones rarely are the best, and I think because otherwise anyone can grow it and that means anyone could have the fire and be competition for them.
> Well I have the PC already and Ill hope for the best from them.
> 
> Have you tried any seeds from Breeders Boutique?
> ...


Your pc I'm sure will be great smoke... just not the holly grail. Ask any club if they have flower of any of there clones.... I've never heard yes....and rcp keeping people outside with no restrooms over night to get clones???? Totally not about the patients. No I haven't I was thinking about tga but everyone talks shit on them. Ended up buying a bunch of different cuts yesterday so no seed budget or room for a few months


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 24, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> I have heard some rave over it and some indifferent.
> Wondering if theres more than one pheno, personal preferences, or clone health issues.
> I chose this cut over other recommendations and my experience with Purple Kush (not sure who they were from) not producing and wasting space. I tried it 2x from cuts from different sources. Maybe it dosnt like indoors or maybe it didnt like my growing style I had at that time.
> What strain(s) do you prefer to the PC?


I only had it that one time


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 24, 2016)

Lara vanhousen said:


> Your pc I'm sure will be great smoke... just not the holly grail. Ask any club if they have flower of any of there clones.... I've never heard yes....and rcp keeping people outside with no restrooms over night to get clones???? Totally not about the patients. No I haven't I was thinking about tga but everyone talks shit on them. Ended up buying a bunch of different cuts yesterday so no seed budget or room for a few months


TGA strains are great, some arent the strongest, but great smell/taste/bag appeal.
Good point about having flowers from their clones.
My only gripe with BB is not enough fem strains, but I havent grown any of them that sucked yet.
I have a problem with buying more clones and seeds that I could possibly use lol.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 24, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> I only had it that one time


Well I ill have an opinion in about 2.5-3 months.
Hopefully its a winner for me


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 24, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Well I ill have an opinion in about 2.5-3 months.
> Hopefully its a winner for me


the finished product is good enough it's how it grows that I know nothing about what I tried was dark almost black


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 24, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> TGA strains are great, some arent the strongest, but great smell/taste/bag appeal.
> Good point about having flowers from their clones.
> My only gripe with BB is not enough fem strains, but I havent grown any of them that sucked yet.
> I have a problem with buying more clones and seeds that I could possibly use lol.


querkle was my favorite tga strain qrazy train was good too ,ace of spades really produced , spacedawg just didnt turn me on jtr & vortex is what I would try from them


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 24, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> the finished product is good enough it's how it grows that I know nothing about what I tried was dark almost black


Im still excited for it.
Havent had any luck with colored buds really just the leaves usually, so maybe Ill get some color.
Lots of ppl even beeders say the green phenos are better, but I enjoy growing as much as smoking so pretty plants are fun for me.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 24, 2016)

horribleherk said:


> querkle was my favorite tga strain qrazy train was good too ,ace of spades really produced , spacedawg just didnt turn me on jtr & vortex is what I would try from them


My querkle was tasty and strong, and really producd in my top open shed in a trash can with super strong branches.
Ace of Spades has had my attention since I saw the mainlining thread.
JTR is fire and used for many crosses.
Vortex was grown by a friend of mine who convinced me I could grow and sold me my first light.
I never tried it though because I didnt like sativas then, but Apollo 13 and Space queen parents...I NEED to try that one!


----------



## Lara vanhousen (Nov 26, 2016)

I heard most of the time you have to pop a shit load of beans to find a decent pheno. I'm a huge fan of their cherenbyl but I got it in clone form...


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 26, 2016)

Lara vanhousen said:


> I heard most of the time you have to pop a shit load of beans to find a decent pheno. I'm a huge fan of their cherenbyl but I got it in clone form...


I was gifted some early outdoor Chernobyl this yr.
After 10 min it comes on STRONG, but high only lasts like 20 min then fades, because early I guess.
I have grown it from clone a few times and really tasty and smells great and nice productive, but not super strong high.


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 29, 2016)

still liking my headband & cloned it


----------



## JetDro (Sep 3, 2019)

Have their Napali Pink clones. WORST plant I have ever run! Waste of time, energy, space, and light n water. POOR POOR plant. Zero resin , zero smell/taste. 
Threw out the plants I ran, no sense even using them for hash or edibles, there was no goo to speak of. Rub a foot long top bud of it, like rubbing on a light bulb, but drier!!!!!

Took my $$$$$, gave me shit...........................NEVER AGAIN DHN...................................only after the almighty $$$$$$$$$ 

Dark Heart..........................................a BIG PASS FOR ME!!!!


----------



## growerNshower (Sep 24, 2021)

Anyone know if DHN fixed their virus/viroid issue? I'm considering running their grape ape. I've gotten boof from them in the past, but they must've done SOMETHING about the dudding issue by now?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 24, 2021)

growerNshower said:


> Anyone know if DHN fixed their virus/viroid issue? I'm considering running their grape ape. I've gotten boof from them in the past, but they must've done SOMETHING about the dudding issue by now?


Supposedly they did but I haven't used them in years. They were the ones to bring the virus to the attention of everyone and I believe they do testing for a fee as well. So I couldn't imagine they haven't treated/fixed their stock. 

My brother was wanting in on that grape ape too. Are they dropping some soon?


----------



## Bad Karma (Sep 24, 2021)

growerNshower said:


> Anyone know if DHN fixed their virus/viroid issue? I'm considering running their grape ape. I've gotten boof from them in the past, but they must've done SOMETHING about the dudding issue by now?


I believe they retired Grape Ape from their menu.
GDP is the closest thing they have now.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 24, 2021)

Bad Karma said:


> I believe they retired Grape Ape from their menu.
> GDP is the closest thing they have now.


I didn't think they still had the ape. Too bad I guess.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Sep 24, 2021)

Bad Karma said:


> I believe they retired Grape Ape from their menu.
> GDP is the closest thing they have now.





thenotsoesoteric said:


> I didn't think they still had the ape. Too bad I guess.


They recently added it back now that Kyle Kushman is somehow connected to their operation:






Kushman’s Grape Ape – Dark Heart Nursery







darkheartnursery.com


----------



## Bad Karma (Sep 24, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I didn't think they still had the ape. Too bad I guess.


I lost my Grape Ape mother earlier this year to spider mites.
She was in my garden for several years, and was a personal favorite of mine, a real sweetheart.
Coincidentally, right after losing GA, I was able to acquire GDP.



PJ Diaz said:


> They recently added it back now that Kyle Kushman is somehow connected to their operation:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well holy shit.
That is some great news!
Maybe now I can replace my lost Grape Ape mother.
Thank you for the update.


----------



## growerNshower (Sep 24, 2021)

Bad Karma said:


> I lost my Grape Ape mother earlier this year to spider mites.
> She was in my garden for several years, and was a personal favorite of mine, a real sweetheart.
> Coincidentally, right after losing GA, I was able to acquire GDP.
> 
> ...


Is the kushmans cut a diff pheno of grape ape?


----------



## PJ Diaz (Sep 24, 2021)

growerNshower said:


> Is the kushmans cut a diff pheno of grape ape?


Hard to know, but if I had to bet I'd say yes.

Here's the cut of Grape Ape that DH used to carry, which they say was created by Bret Bogue of founder of Apothecary Genetics: https://darkheartnursery.com/strains/grape-ape/

Here is the new version, which apparently is Kyle's creation: 
https://darkheartnursery.com/strains/kushmans-grape-ape/


----------



## growerNshower (Sep 25, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Hard to know, but if I had to bet I'd say yes.
> 
> Here's the cut of Grape Ape that DH used to carry, which they say was created by Bret Bogue of founder of Apothecary Genetics: https://darkheartnursery.com/strains/grape-ape/
> 
> ...


Did some more searching, several threads on other forums talk about Kushman being the source for grape ape (popped the seed?). Kyle also commented on his forum that Grape Ape is "clone only", so I'm guessing DHN just got a fresher cut of the same, but edited their page to reflect the new cut and try not to scare people away from the old dud?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 25, 2021)

growerNshower said:


> Did some more searching, several threads on other forums talk about Kushman being the source for grape ape (popped the seed?). Kyle also commented on his forum that Grape Ape is "clone only", so I'm guessing DHN just got a fresher cut of the same, but edited their page to reflect the new cut and try not to scare people away from the old dud?


The original came from apothecary in the Bay area if im not mistaken but maybe they gave beans to Kyle? But I never remember Kushman having anything to do with grape ape.


----------



## BigJonster (Sep 25, 2021)

Grape ape cut is still floating around. It's an unmistakable cut and full of vigor


----------



## Bad Karma (Sep 25, 2021)

BigJonster said:


> Grape ape cut is still floating around. It's an unmistakable cut and full of vigor


Speaking strictly as a gardener, that’s part of the reason I prefer Grape Ape, compared to GDP.
It clones easier, and vegs a little faster, than GDP in my experience.

Don’t get me wrong, I’m thankful to have this cut of GDP in my garden, but Grape Ape is my true purple love.
It will be interesting to see if the Kushman cut of Grape Ape lives up to my high standards.


----------



## growerNshower (Sep 28, 2021)

Bad Karma said:


> Speaking strictly as a gardener, that’s part of the reason I prefer Grape Ape, compared to GDP.
> It clones easier, and vegs a little faster, than GDP in my experience.
> 
> Don’t get me wrong, I’m thankful to have this cut of GDP in my garden, but Grape Ape is my true purple love.
> It will be interesting to see if the Kushman cut of Grape Ape lives up to my high standards.


I've got an "urkle" cut from mendo, will be interesting to compare to the kushmans grape ape. Already I see the kga has MUCH longer internodal spacing than my urkle, but could be hormones from the nursery? 
Stem rub is similar...what I would call "cigar tobacco" smells on flex.. kinda repulsive actually.


----------



## Cookie Chris Genetics (Nov 16, 2021)

Anybody run the GMO Cookies from Dark Heart Nursery? Does it look legit to you?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 17, 2021)

6ft3rowsforUCT said:


> Isn't that the strain kyle kushman made?


He didn't make it, Apothecary did. Kushman's grape ape just came from that seed stock.


----------



## waterproof808 (Nov 17, 2021)

Cookie Chris Genetics said:


> Anybody run the GMO Cookies from Dark Heart Nursery? Does it look legit to you?


I dont see why GMO would be fake, its a very common cut these days.


----------



## BongChoi (Nov 18, 2021)

Cookie Chris Genetics said:


> Anybody run the GMO Cookies from Dark Heart Nursery? Does it look legit to you?


I have not run DHN offering but I did get the clone from my buddy this year. One tell tale sign of gmo is the fingers on the leaves do not spread out from eachother that much and they will start overlapping, with the fingers mostly pointing pretty straight forward off the leaf stem. And the smell is very stanky, ridiculously smelly in a funky foul way. The flowers have some ingrown calyxes, where one calyx will swell up like a double wide calyx, with multiple inside of them and a dense puff of hairs sticking out from it.


----------



## CaliWorthington (Nov 18, 2021)

It sure would be nice if Dark Heart would add some payment methods that are used in this century. I'm ready to send samples in for testing, but have to find a checkbook or order more checks first. It's either that, or a bank wire transfer.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 18, 2021)

CaliWorthington said:


> It sure would be nice if Dark Heart would add some payment methods that are used in this century. I'm ready to send samples in for testing, but have to find a checkbook or order more checks first. It's either that, or a bank wire transfer.


They should just call it plant virus detection and remove the word Marijuana. Then they could legally take credit cards, lol. 

But im guessing its more convoluted than that.


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 18, 2021)

Looks like node labs is sure upped its game. Catalogued tissue culture on their library and everything tested and passed. Guys like alien offering genetics etc looks like some of them are trying to do it right


----------



## Cookie Chris Genetics (Nov 26, 2021)

BongChoi said:


> I have not run DHN offering but I did get the clone from my buddy this year. One tell tale sign of gmo is the fingers on the leaves do not spread out from eachother that much and they will start overlapping, with the fingers mostly pointing pretty straight forward off the leaf stem. And the smell is very stanky, ridiculously smelly in a funky foul way. The flowers have some ingrown calyxes, where one calyx will swell up like a double wide calyx, with multiple inside of them and a dense puff of hairs sticking out from it.


That is exactly what I've got. Cloney soprano is trying to charge 1k on strainly for the cut when Kaka has it for 100... What a world lol


----------

